
Verizon takes a $4.6B charge on Yahoo and AOL - pgrote
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/11/verizon-takes-4point6-billion-on-oath-media-business.html
======
gcb0
after reading the article, half of that is for voluntary layoffs? seems like
worse than the market is Verizon's rush to cut costs instead of actually
putting their acquisitions to work?

~~~
dpark
The “goodwill impairment charge“ is a separate item from the lay-off charge.
So it’s north of $6 billion total so far.

~~~
gcb0
back to 4. the voluntary layoffs are for verizon specific personel. nothing on
the oath side.

~~~
dpark
Their SEC statement was unclear about that. It didn’t call out which unit was
doing the layoffs. Merely that they were “US based management employees”,
whatever that means. I’d assumed these were largely from Oath, but that could
definitely be a bad assumption.

------
fghghhgggg
What does this typically mean for employees? Layoffs or no further investment
?

